# Formular senden?



## oujanciu (30. Juni 2002)

Hallo! 

HELP ME!!
Wie kann ich mein Formular Idiotensicher per E-mail verschicken??? 

Kann mir das jemand GANZ EINFACH erklären???? 

  Franzi


----------



## Quentin (30. Juni 2002)

http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?...id=57360&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending

versuch nicht mir einzureden das du in den 3 seiten suchergebnissen nicht fündig wirst


----------

